# Pasty butt



## MommaHen72 (Sep 4, 2012)

Can someone please tell me as much as you can about pasty butt? My 9 chicks are two and a half weeks old and one of them has had pasty butt pretty much since they hatched. I've read some online but I need more help and I want to make sure I'm handling it the best I possibly can and I need to know how long it will
last. The chicks are currently in a playpen in my house. I have isolated the ill chick into a separate tote, and am feeding her medicated chick feed with a little corn meal in it and her water has molasses in it. She's still having a hard time pooping and she peeps almost nonstop and hardly ever sleeps. Can anyone tell me what else to do? Please?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

MommaHen72 said:


> Can someone please tell me as much as you can about pasty butt? My 9 chicks are two and a half weeks old and one of them has had pasty butt pretty much since they hatched. I've read some online but I need more help and I want to make sure I'm handling it the best I possibly can and I need to know how long it will
> last. The chicks are currently in a playpen in my house. I have isolated the ill chick into a separate tote, and am feeding her medicated chick feed with a little corn meal in it and her water has molasses in it. She's still having a hard time pooping and she peeps almost nonstop and hardly ever sleeps. Can anyone tell me what else to do? Please?


i would try adding some extra grit to her feed
i had a batch of chicks that were hatched in a bator that got ajusted too hot. most of them died but 9 survived so i took em home
1 was dead the next day but the other 8 are still live & kicking
the problem i had was pasty butts.
the extra grit helped so i would say give it a shot

now the sick chick should not be 100% alone
even if you added a couple small stuffed toys it would be better
i once had a young pullet with an eye problem
i removed her from the flock & she spent 3 weeks in my kitchen
the trouble was she would not shut up
once i knew what ailed her i brought a 2nd chick in so she would have a buddy. no more round the clock peeping.


----------



## MommaHen72 (Sep 4, 2012)

piglett said:


> i would try adding some extra grit to her feed
> i had a batch of chicks that were hatched in a bator that got ajusted too hot. most of them died but 9 survived so i took em home
> 1 was dead the next day but the other 8 are still live & kicking
> the problem i had was pasty butts.
> ...


Thank u so much piglett! I will try the grit and some toys. Stay tuned..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They know is dangerous to be alone. Kittens, puppies are the same way. Same reason it's so hard to get a new puppy alone in the kitchen to sleep at night.


----------

